# New Puppy needs a name



## Scrubs (Jun 20, 2006)

I like the name Bogey so that was my pick.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

I like the name "Tag".... But if I had to choose out of the ones listed I would go with Bogey.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

If the dog has a golf course background, I'd go with Bogey but since it's not my choice is Tucker.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I don't know why, but I like Dino...


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Another way to do it... You could always wait until you get the pup home and then start looking for some unique characteristic or quirk and let that guide you to a name. Just from your list I'll go with George... I kinda like common, ordinary human names, it just seems like it elevates the dog to human status.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

I like George too. Our dog Charlie's real name is Chuck, I love mundane human names for dogs. 

I was thinking about names the other day too (no reason) and thinking that for big dogs, state names seem really nice and regal too. Like Montana or Dakota. Not Rhode Island! But it would be hard to go calling after them unless you had a shorter name like Monty.


----------



## sage63 (Jul 11, 2006)

I voted Tucker. I like Houdini for a dog name. We chose Scout becaues my husband drives an Indian Motorcycle. It was between Scout and Chief and of course, Scout won.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Tucker sounds very "dog like" i can imagine calling my dog in the distance "TUCKER" how cute.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I think they're all great names, but I picked Tucker as my favorite of the four...


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

Actually I like them all but I voted for Bogey. There's just something about that name I like. I've started a list for possible puppy names - it keeps getting longer and longer and by the time we get our new guy in October I'll probably just call him Dog!!!


----------



## Samwise (May 15, 2006)

I really like George.

My husband wanted to name Samwise since I picked Ruby's name. He always wanted a dog named Herestay. I think that's just awful and cruel so of course I put my foot down. He's a big Lord of the Rings fan, reads the books at least once year, so he settled on Samwise, who was indeed very wise, brave and Frodo's faithful friend. Our boys call him Samwise the Brave.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 2, 2006)

Scrubs said:



> I like the name Bogey so that was my pick.



Does Bogey mean the same thing in the states as it does here? I'm not sure but, either way, that was a great line!  

I always think a name should be something which doesn't sound silly when you're calling it out. I'd probably play it safe and go for George.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

sage63 said:


> I voted Tucker. I like Houdini for a dog name. We chose Scout becaues my husband drives an Indian Motorcycle. It was between Scout and Chief and of course, Scout won.


I like Chief! 

More words.....................Post is too short!


----------



## one_golden (Aug 2, 2006)

I like name YOshi!that name I so on the net


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Tucker. With no question.


----------



## orfjara (May 22, 2005)

The goldies I have had over the last 40 years have been called Dileas (Gaelic for Faithful), Jason, Kol, Jarl,Finn and Tara. My son has one called Zoot. It is the most difficult thing finding the right name.


----------



## dowab (Jun 15, 2006)

Here's a list of dog names:
Top 20 Male and Female Dog Names


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I try to associate the name with somthing to do with the dog.. I got Casey in Kansas City (KC) and Dixie came from Atlanta..


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

I like Dino -- because you just know that he's going to pounce on you and lick you to death when you walk in the door, Flintstones-style


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I like the name "comear" saves alot of trouble when you want to call your dog. LOL


----------



## Don9337 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Tucker is It!*

Well we picked up the tiger Last Sat. and his Name is Tucker! I call him Tucker George. Pics coming soon........


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

yjhitfbhggggdf


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm laughing here, does the name Bogey have a meaning in the States? It has one here in the Uk, can it be the same!? Here I think its what you call a Booger! So its not a name I would choose..or 'pick' if you excuse the pun!!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Congratulations on Tucker, hope you are all havin fun...cant wait to see lots of pics!!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

momtoMax said:


> yjhitfbhggggdf


 
hmm, sorry looks like Leif was here...and he voted for Tucker.


----------

